# Looking for a summer Job



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I am a student over at UWF and and just seeing if anyone knows of anyone that is hiring. I currently have a job but only get 16 or 17 hours a week. Would like to work 2 jobs. I'm studying Shipwreck Arch and going to start working on getting my Dive master cert when i get some extra money. Also i am 80 days off from taking my Capt. License Exam which will cost some more money. So anything yall know of let me know.


----------

